# Not so good day



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Well today could have gone better. I tried to adopt a beautiful betta today had things all set up for him. Then when all seemed go i talked to the landlord . big mistake there. Cause i told him and everything went south with adopting . said he'll allow only the two i have now. Didn't want to many tanks and all that. Some day I'll own a place thenvi will turn one room into a betta aquarium.:-( i really did want that betta too. Alwell i hope he finds a great forever home. 
And Loki he has turned out to be a tail bitter and doesn't seem to like me all that much. Very antisocial. Normally i wouldn't do something like this. Ya know a journal....guess i just need to talk to other betta lovers. My family don't get me with them . welp guess thats it good night all you betta lovers


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I feel your pain when it comes to the people around you not understanding your love for these little guys and girls! My friends say they're only joking when they poke fun at my hobby, but they still don't get it. I also ended up starting a journal for basically that same reason!


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow yep you get the thire just fish and speeches like that.but when try and tell them other wisr they dont want to hear it


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I only am allowed 20 gallons at school and I have 25 gallons. I'd just sneak him in lol


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I don't get a landlord that wont allow or limits tanks and fish. I'm sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My landlords only limit number of dogs or cats. THey don't care about fish or birds or anything in cages or tanks.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Yah it sucks. Where only aloud 1cat and dog or cat dog with that. I wish i cout have a 20gallon.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha to be entirely honest I don't even know what my apartment complex allows... I have a 5 gal and two 1 gallon hospitals going at the moment and I'm actually nervous to submit a maintenance request for my room with all those separate tanks. I know they make us pay more for having a pet, like a dog or cat, but I never checked about fish... Oh well, I'll just move a couple of them if they ever have to come in my room for any reason.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think every housing have a tank size limit if you look it up on the fine prints. My apartment's limit is - luckily - 50 gal. Some places don't even allow any though which sucks a whole lot =\


----------

